# l'ayant quitté pendant 5 ans



## Anna-chonger

Salut, 
est-ce que le participe présent admet un pronom personnel ?
ex :
_*L*'ayant quitté pendant 5 ans, il n'a pas pu reconnaître ce quartier reconstruit._

Merci de m'éclairer!


----------



## Lezert

Bonjour,
Oui, c'est possible.
Mais ce n'est pas un style très élégant, (c'est plutôt le style utilisé dans des rapports officiels, style rapport de police.  )


----------



## geostan

Je dirais plutôt:  _L'ayant quitté il y a cinq ans_, quitter étant un verbe ponctuel.


----------



## Anna-chonger

geostan said:


> Je dirais plutôt: _L'ayant quitté il y a cinq ans_, quitter étant un verbe ponctuel.


 
Ah d'accord, merci de cette précision !


----------



## Lezert

Pour ajouter à la remarque de  Geostan :  "quitter _pendant_ 5 ans" laisse supposer qu'on est revenu après ces 5 ans, chose que ne suggère pas "quitter _il y a_  5 ans"


----------



## Anna-chonger

Lezert said:


> Pour ajouter à la remarque de Geostan : "quitter _pendant_ 5 ans" laisse supposer qu'on est revenu après ces 5 ans, chose que ne suggère pas "quitter _il y a_ 5 ans"


----------



## Anna-chonger

Lezert said:


> Bonjour,
> Oui, c'est possible.
> Mais ce n'est pas un style très élégant, (c'est plutôt le style utilisé dans des rapports officiels, style rapport de police.  )


 Alors s'il doit y avoir un pronom personnel, comment fera-t-on pour rester élégant ?


----------



## itka

Anna-chonger said:


> Alors s'il doit y avoir un pronom personnel, comment fera-t-on pour rester élégant ?


Si tu nous donnais la phrase entière ? 
Peut-être _"Après l'avoir quitté il y a cinq ans..." ? _Ce n'est pas terriblement élégant non plus...


----------



## Anna-chonger

itka said:


> Si tu nous donnais la phrase entière ?


Si celle que je donnais au début du fil vous suffisait ? 



> _*L*'ayant quitté pendant 5 ans, il n'a pas pu reconnaître ce quartier reconstruit._


----------



## itka

Ah, d'accord !  
Ce que je dirais :
_Après avoir quitté ce quartier cinq ans plus tôt / Alors qu'il avait quitté ce quartier cinq ans plus tôt__ [seulement], il n'a pas pu le reconnaître [tant il avait changé]._


----------



## Lezert

Anna-chonger said:


> Alors s'il doit y avoir un pronom personnel, comment fera-t-on pour rester élégant ?


C'est le participe présent qui ( à mon sens) rend la phrase peu élégante.
Je suggèrerais quelque chose comme:
Comme il l'avait quitté quitté pendant cinq ans, il ne pouvait plus reconnaître ce quartier reconstruit.
ou
 Il l'avait quitté pendant cinq ans, et ne pouvait plus reconnaître ce quartier reconstruit.


----------



## Anna-chonger

D'accord ! Merci à tous les deux !


----------



## Anna-chonger

itka said:


> Ah, d'accord !
> Ce que je dirais :
> _Après avoir quitté ce quartier cinq ans *plus tôt* (pas "il y a") / Alors qu'il avait quitté ce quartier cinq ans *plus tôt*__ (pas "il y a") [seulement], il n'a pas pu le reconnaître [tant il avait changé]._


 ET ça c'est très important !


----------



## Aoyama

> quitter _pendant_ 5 ans" laisse supposer qu'on *y* est/soit revenu après ces 5 ans


c'est ce que je pense aussi ...
maintenant


> _Après avoir quitté ce quartier cinq ans plus tôt / Alors qu'il avait quitté ce quartier cinq ans plus tôt [seulement], il n'a pas pu le reconnaître [tant il avait changé]._


est mieux, et probablement ce que l'on veut ici.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Aoyama said:


> maintenant
> _Après avoir quitté ce quartier cinq ans plus tôt / Alors qu'il avait quitté ce quartier cinq ans plus tôt [seulement], il n'a pas pu le reconnaître [tant il avait changé]._
> est mieux, et probablement ce que l'on veut ici.


 
Non non, je prenais seulement "_*plus tôt*_" et "_*il y a*_" en comparaison !


----------



## itka

> je prenais seulement "_*plus tôt*_" et "_*il y a*_" en comparaison !


.
Anna, ces deux expressions ne sont pas interchangeables. Elles ne se réfèrent pas à la même chose. 
Si je dis  : "il est parti il y a cinq ans", je parle de "cinq ans jusqu'à *aujourd'hui*".
Mais si je dis "il est parti cinq ans plus tôt", je veux dire "cinq ans par rapport à *une date donnée*".

Tu as dû étudier cela en comparant "demain" et "le lendemain" par exemple.
_"Elle arrivera demain"_ = nous sommes mercredi 10, elle arrivera donc demain,  jeudi 11.
_"Elle arrivera le lendemain"_ = le _lendemain_ d'un jour précisé par ailleurs.

Si tu veux rechercher ça dans une grammaire, ces mots s'appellent des _déictiques_. 


J'aime bien la phrase de Lezert :
_"Comme il l'avait quitté quitté pendant cinq ans/cinq ans plus tôt, il ne pouvait plus reconnaître ce quartier reconstruit."_


----------



## Anna-chonger

itka said:


> .
> Anna, ces deux expressions ne sont pas interchangeables. Elles ne se réfèrent pas à la même chose.
> Si je dis : "il est parti il y a cinq ans", je parle de "cinq ans jusqu'à *aujourd'hui*".
> Mais si je dis "il est parti cinq ans plus tôt", je veux dire "cinq ans par rapport à *une date donnée*".
> 
> Tu as dû étudier cela en comparant "demain" et "le lendemain" par exemple.
> _"Elle arrivera demain"_ = nous sommes mercredi 10, elle arrivera donc demain, jeudi 11.
> _"Elle arrivera le lendemain"_ = le _lendemain_ d'un jour précisé par ailleurs.
> 
> Si tu veux rechercher ça dans une grammaire, ces mots s'appellent des _déictiques_.
> 
> 
> J'aime bien la phrase de Lezert :
> _"Comme il l'avait quitté quitté pendant cinq ans/cinq ans plus tôt, il ne pouvait plus reconnaître ce quartier reconstruit."_


 Tout à fait, itka ! Et c'est justement pour ça que j'ai pris ""_*plus tôt*_" et "_*il y a*_" en comparaison !  Peut-être que vous ne m'avez pas bien comprise dans mes fils précédents.


----------



## Me-K

Bonjour.

J'aurais écrit: _Ayant quitté ce quartier depuis cinq ans, avant sa reconstruction, il ne pouvait plus le reconnaître_.
Ou tout simplement, au plus près de la phrase initiale: _Comme il l'avait quitté pendant cinq ans, il ne put reconnaître ce quartier reconstruit._
_Comme_ est souvent commode, dans des cas semblables.

Oui, _a__yant_ ajoute un peu de lourdeur, mais les autres formules peuvent être moins directes, ce qui risque de rajouter un peu plus de lourdeur, à vouloir trop bien faire peut-être. Cela nous arrive à tous, par rapport à la langue orale, toujours plus directe.

Je suis d'accord pour éviter autant que faire se peut, dans le cas de cette phrase, le " L' " en début de phrase, en effet un peu style rapport de police, et sachant qu'on a tellement besoin des pronoms que l'on gagne souvent à éviter ceux dont l'on peut se passer. Encore que dans ma première phrase on ne fasse que le déplacer, c'est ce que nous répondra la police, et que dans la deuxième j'évite juste de commencer la phrase par lui.

Par contre, dans la formulation initiale "pendant cinq ans", que je trouve parfaite, en effet l'on suggère que la personne y revient; mais c'était bien le cas, puisque justement il ne reconnaît plus le quartier.


----------



## Aoyama

> _Comme il l'avait quitté pendant cinq ans, il ne put reconnaître ce quartier reconstruit._


Hum ... la première partie "_Comme il l'avait quitté pendant cinq ans" _me semble discutable (pardon Lezert).
Comment peut-on "quitter pendant cinq ans", cela suppose une action de quitter ... continue, alors que pour moi,  c'est une action momentanée.
Les exemples d'Itka, ou encore "comme cela faisait cinq ans qu'il avait quitté ..._il ne pouvait plus le reconnaître_." me semblent plus envisageables.


----------



## Me-K

Pardon Lezert, je n'ai pas vu que je reprenais pratiquement la même formulation. En fait, c'était la façon de s'écarter le moins de la phrase initiale.

J'aime la fluidité de la langue parlée, que l'on retrouve dans la formulation initiale, le départ en "l'ayant" mis à part, et j'apprécie, quand c'est possible, de conserver un peu de cette fluidité à l'écrit.

Je crois encore qu'une langue orale ne se laissera jamais enfermer par l'écrit, et que l'écrit passe toujours après. Une langue, c'est par principe d'abord oral. Personnellement cela me va.

Alors oui, ici, la langue orale, dans l'usage qu'elle fait de _pendant_, s'affranchit de la grammaire stricte ou du dictionnaire strict, j'en conviens. J'avais remplacé _pendant _par _depuis_, plus précis, et au final ça m'allait moins bien. Moi, à l'écrit, je suis dans ce cas précis la langue orale. Ce n'est pas toujours le cas. Même chose pour l'usage de_ comme_ que je trouve parfait pour éviter _ayant_, alors que les littéraires préfèrent, me semble-t-il, s'abstenir autant de _comme_ que d'_ayant_.

Par contre, j'en suis bien d'accord, on doit mieux soigner l'écrit que l'oral, voire tailler dans la langue orale quand le rosier retourne un peu trop vers l'églantier.


----------



## Nicomon

Aoyama said:


> Hum ... la première partie "_Comme il l'avait quitté pendant cinq ans" _me semble discutable (pardon Lezert).
> Comment peut-on "quitter pendant cinq ans", cela suppose une action de quitter ... continue, alors que pour moi, c'est une action momentanée.


  Bonjour,  

Je me disais justement :  _Suis-je donc la seule à trouver cela curieux_ ?...  avant d'arriver à ce post. 

Ma version :
_De retour après une absence de cinq ans, il ne reconnaissait plus ce quartier reconstruit._


----------



## Aoyama

> _De retour après une absence de cinq ans, il ne reconnaissait plus ce quartier reconstruit._


----------



## Me-K

Nicomon said:


> _De retour après une absence de cinq ans, il ne reconnaissait plus ce quartier reconstruit._



Oui, ce pourrait être la meilleure formulation, la plus littéraire, qui pourrait mettre tout le monde d'accord. Pourrait-on s'exprimer ainsi par oral, sur le vif, pour ma part je ne le pense pas, dans la mesure où une telle construction me semble exiger d'avoir au préalable réfléchi à toute la phrase. Ceci dit, comme c'est une phrase courte, certains arrivent peut-être à parler aussi bien en direct, sur le vif, mais pas moi.


----------



## Nicomon

Honnêtement? Non. Cette formulation ne me viendrait pas spontanément à l'oral. Mais une phrase au participe présent... non plus. 

Et je ne dirais pas même à l'oral - comme je l'ai mentionné plus haut - _quitter pendant cinq ans._ Je quitte une fois - pour un certain temps ou pour toujours - ou je m'absente pendant un temps x.

Autre solution possible :
-_ Comme il n'était pas revenu dans le quartier depuis cinq ans, il ne l'a pas reconnu. _


----------



## Me-K

_Quitter pendant cinq ans_, dans ma jeunesse je ne l'aurais sans doute pas dit non plus, même à l'oral.

Mais cette formulation comporte une dissonance qui me plaît, voilà, un peu comme les accords septième (septièmes?).

_Nous nous sommes quittés cinq ans: _le problème, que je reconnais, est le même, mais sans doute est-ce une façon d'insister à la fois sur la déchirure du départ et sur la durée de la séparation, en jouant sur l'opposition: c'est peut-être comme ça que ça fonctionne. Je ne nie pas l'opposition.


----------



## Aoyama

> _Nous nous sommes quittés cinq ans_


la formulation est intéressante, mais c'est ici autre chose.
D'abord, c'est _se quitter_ qui revient à *se séparer*. "Nous nous sommes quittés [pendant] cinq ans pour nous retrouver et mieux nous apprécier" ne me choquerait pas. "J'ai quitté ce quartier pendant cinq ans" est improbable.


----------



## Me-K

Oui, "j'ai quitté ce quartier [pendant] cinq ans" est improbable, mais pour moi c'est seulement dans la mesure où je ne veux pas y placer une émotion particulière. J'entends une émotion dans la formulation de la phrase qui ouvre ce fil, et pour ma part je ne voudrais pas y toucher.

En langage oral, en parlant naturellement, je crois que j'aurais dit, sans toucher à l'émotion que j'entends - à tort ou à raison -, et tout en évitant _ayant_ ou _comme_:

"Il avait quitté ce quartier [pendant] cinq ans, et reconstruit, il ne le reconnaissait  pas / plus."

(Je laisse la virgule après_ reconstruit_ pour marquer la pause, bien qu'à l'écrit elle puisse paraître superflue)


----------



## Aoyama

Il y a des gens qui parlent avec des virgules, Jean d'Ormesson par exemple.


----------



## geostan

Nicomon said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je me disais justement :  _Suis-je donc la seule à trouver cela curieux_ ?...  avant d'arriver à ce post.
> 
> Ma version :
> _De retour après une absence de cinq ans, il ne reconnaissait plus ce quartier reconstruit._



Pardon Nicomon et Aoyama, mais j'ai fait justement cette observation dans mon post # 3.


----------



## Nicomon

geostan said:


> Pardon Nicomon et Aoyama, mais j'ai fait justement cette observation dans mon post # 3.


 Désolée geostan. En effet, tu as fait l'observation et j'aurais dû le mentionner. Ou préciser suis-je donc la seule francophone à trouver cela curieux?

Sauf que je ne dirais pas non plus comme tu l'as suggéré - question de son - « _l'ayant quitté il y a_ _cinq ans_ ».


----------



## Aoyama

Mais oui mais oui geostan. Je manque de ponctualité ici.


> préciser suis-je donc la seule francophone à trouver cela curieux?


la seule ... oui, et je serais donc _le_ seul ... geo étant un anglophone francophone ...
Noter la virgule, je l'emploierais en parlant ... Comme les trois points d'ailleurs. Céline parlait avec des points aussi .


----------

